# Pregnant after 5 miscarriages and worrying



## roxyfoxcat

hi all, im new here and just wanted to here from people in a simular situation or have been.
Ok so i had 2 children now 10 y and 7y old, i then had a missed miscarriage at 9+ weeks an had a d&c at 12 weeks. im 99% sure this was due to listeria food poisening while on hols in turky (this place has been on watchdog hubby an i were very ill)
then i had my youngest ( now 4) almost a year to the day i lost the last.
since then i have sufferd 4 more mc 3 have been mmc between 8-11 weeks i saw the heartbeat of 2 all fine everything in the right place ect.
i decided i couldnt let it beat me and am now 9 weeks i started taking low dose asperin, pregnacare and projesterone cream as soon as i found out.
My docs are rubbish when i knew id had a mmc last time he said it was all in my head an refused to let me have a scan made me wait till my 12 week scan, the epau are apalled i had to go through that when iv had so many 
is there anyone i can relate to?
anyone whos in my situation?
anyone that was here and now has a baby or a healthly pregnancy?
iv got my 10+4 scan a week wed an i know it will b bad news i cant believe otherwise. it will tear me apart to have hope dashed once again


----------



## roxanne1985

Hiim 26 and currently expecting my 2nd child, ive had 2 other m/c, i am also waiting for a scan on thurs when ill be 7 weeks pregnant after having blood loss to see if all is ok.

I know a few people who have gone through similar thing and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. one person i know has gone through 7 at various stages and now has a toddler plus another on the way.

another friend of mine has a child but since has lost 4 at the very early stages so because theyve all happened very close together and one after the other they now get regular checks.

the doctors may feel that due to having a few children already that you are not at such a high risk.

also if its any help people who i know that have had m/c one after the other in short times have been told to take folic acid for a long time (6-12 months) before trying to ensure everything is healthy and as hard as it is to leave a good gap before trying again.

good luck hope all is ok

roxanne


----------



## cowboys angel

I was raped and got pregnant when I was 16, MC'd and didn't get medical help for over a year. I was told that I would likely not be able to get pregnant. I got on birth control and got pregnant anyway this past spring, MC'd again. They said okay, I could get pregnant, but couldn't carry. Stayed on birth control, and started discussing a permanent contraception (such as tubes tied or sterilization) with my OH. 4 months after my last MC, found out I was 2 months pregnant.


----------



## fluffyblue

ive had 5 miscarriages and an ectopic and have just had my forever baby x


----------



## Lawa

I am currently 17 weeks pregnant after 7 losses. 

I have been treated for high NK cells which could be worth looking into for you x


----------



## Rumpskin

There are so many wonderful stories to come out of PAL section, keep bringing the good news x

I am on my 5th pregnancy (1st termination, 2nd completed mc, 3rd mmc and 4th chemical).

I have had some brown loss over the last 24 hours and having another reassurance scan tomorrow at 8wks 3 (anywhere between 8 and 9 is when I have lost).

Sending lots of love x


----------



## Lawa

Rumpskin I have bled every week unitll 12 weeks with this pregnancy from pink brown to red blood x


----------



## roxyfoxcat

fluffyblue said:


> ive had 5 miscarriages and an ectopic and have just had my forever baby x

 This really gives me hope and a little extra considering my youngest is an oliver but insists he is called OLLIE and i spell it exactly the same how strange :)

Thanks everyone its just makes it easier knowing im not the only one fighting this battle ( i will win) and that some of you are going onto have healthy pregnancys and are almost there.
Some people wunder why i would keep trying when i have 3 but every loss makes me want baby 4 even more does that sound selfish???
im so stuborn i cant give up, fingers crossed for next wed x


----------



## roxyfoxcat

Lawa said:


> I am currently 17 weeks pregnant after 7 losses.
> 
> I have been treated for high NK cells which could be worth looking into for you x

You know what i really really hope that alls well for you, am i right in assuming you dont have any children already?
I am very gratefull for the ones i have, my eldest was in a comer at 7 they didnt think shed make it so with my loses aswell i know only too well how much my angels mean and how children shouldnt be taken for granted but as a gift <3
keep me posted il b hoping 4 you x


----------



## Lawa

Hey hunni Yes I have no children :D


----------



## mrs_lukey

I too am pregnant again after 5 MC's and all I can do is think that one day one baby will stick so why not this one?! xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

hi I'm on my 6th pregnancy after 5 mc's - am hoping this one will stick :D


----------



## Tulip

Wantabean had her forever baby in November after 5 mcs :thumbup:

Lawa, seriously... time for a ticker, mate! x


----------



## roxyfoxcat

mrs_lukey said:


> I too am pregnant again after 5 MC's and all I can do is think that one day one baby will stick so why not this one?! xxx

hi, were so simular its weird lol i married my hubby 6 years ago june 25th and my first born daughter was born dec 2000 :) your almost exactly a year behind my with everything. i wish everyone luck and best wishes we deserve it xxx


----------



## roxyfoxcat

well guys my scans tmoro i thought i would be around 11+ 4 but at the last scan they put me back a week this worried me im really good with me dates so tmoro i should be 10+4 fingers crossed.
i have some symptoms then i dont and most days i feel like im empty :( i know through experiance it doesnt matter if i have every pregnancy symptom goin it could still be bad news. and the only thing is i had a small bleed with every loss i havent so far in this pregnancy, but apparantly progesterone cream cud do that and i cant let myself get my hopes up just to b distraught yet again :(


----------



## roxyfoxcat

Rabbittchild said:


> hi I'm on my 6th pregnancy after 5 mc's - am hoping this one will stick :D

it shocks me to know how much more commen multiple miscarriages are than i thought :( fingers crossed for you and me, i really hope we can all have happy endings after being thru so much x


----------



## Rumpskin

Any news lovely? x


----------



## roxyfoxcat

Rumpskin said:


> Any news lovely? x

Well so far so good :winkwink: 
the scan yesterday was nerve racking to say the least, when asked if i wanted to look at the screen i held my breath but what i saw had me stunned not only had baby grown and heartbeat was there the little mite was bouncing its bum n legs around so much that they struggled to get a good pic.
When seeing the consultant after it appears i was right all along im a week further than they said 11 weeks and 5 days :happydance:

so i will be 12 weeks sat i havent reached this stage fingers croosed for 12 week scan tues if it went wrong now i dont think id cope im still scared but thinking more positive thanks guys i will continue to post.

not sure when to stop the progesterone cream, and i know i should continue with asprin till around 36 weeks. im scared if i stop il loose baby


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news, congratulations!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news :)


----------



## roxyfoxcat

il post again once i hav tues scan over, being positive lasted all of a day now im back to panicking :(


----------



## roxyfoxcat

12 week scan went well im now 12+4 days and feeling more positive :) fluid at bak of neck was only 1.6 which is very good so now to enjoy for a few weeks untill panicking again when the 16 week scan comes round lol
20 weeks pregnant is somthing im looking forward to feeling movement and knowing for myself bubs is ok


----------



## Lawa

Tulip its Pathetic but tickers scare me lol!


----------



## glaciergirl

Roxyfoxcat - fantastic news!! I am so happy for you :happydance:

Since this is a great place to confide and let off steam - I had a great scan at 6+2 with a heartbeat, everything in the right place (I was dated at 5w+4)...but in the last week or so I have descended into panic and anxiety that a mmc will happen again. 

I am in counselling for the first mmc I had last November, and I found it so traumatising to not know I lost the baby and that my body let me down. This time around I have a few symptons - sore heavy boobs, unbelievable tiredness all the time and nausea that comes and goes (no throwing up yet). I guess I am worried that if I am not getting the typical symptons (like being sick all the time!) - maybe a mmc will hit again. I have about 5 weeks to go till I get to the 12 week scan and I feel so nervous. I am on low dosage aspirin (just in case!) and taking pre-natal vitamins. 

Just looking for words of comfort or advice :hugs:


----------



## L999

good luck to you all - i have finally made it to 17 weeks after my m/c in april last year - fingers crossed for all xxxx


----------



## quirk

Congratulations on the pregnancy and the scan! I've had 5 m/cs also and currently in my 6th pregnancy. I am currently 22 weeks pregnant. He was also a little wriggler in all his scans. xx


----------

